# Re-doing my 55 gallon, here's my idea



## FreshwaterMilw (Jan 13, 2010)

Im changing my 55 gallon from a African cichlid tank to a more peaceful South American themed one.

Here's my idea for what would eventually be stocked in it:

2-4 Angels (not sure what kind yet)

6-8 Tiger Barbs

6-8 Cory's (not sure what kind yet)

8-10 Harlequin Rasboras

8-10 X-ray Pristella Tetras

What do you think?

Will this be enough to fill out the tank, or would anyone suggest other species?


----------



## squirrelcrusher (Sep 23, 2009)

That should be plenty. I like the X-ray tetras and want to get a few more of all the tetras I have once I redo the tank this summer. Do barbs get along with other stuff? I heard they were fin nippers


----------



## FreshwaterMilw (Jan 13, 2010)

I have heard they can nip at larger, slower fish as well. I figured the angels are semi-aggressive enough in need be and if it gets to be a problem I could just remove them.


----------

